

Algorithms – hot in the art world - sonabinu
http://www.wsj.com/articles/whats-hot-in-the-art-world-algorithms-1432687554

======
ackalker
Very interesting, but personally I would look for some kind of aesthetic
beauty in an algorithm, not just a notorious history, before I would consider
it "art".

Take this one for example: it is an implementation of the Quicksort algorithm
in a programming language called Joy:

    
    
        DEFINE qsort ==
           [small]
           []
           [uncons [>] split]
           [enconcat]
           binrec.
    

For me, it has all the qualities of a programming haiku, poetry in code.

